# Predator Calls



## ghost1066 (Jan 3, 2014)

Look pretty much like my duck calls but here are a few. 

First is elm. Second is peach and wenge. Third is peach and cherry. Last is Ambrosia maple and walnut.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 3, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Big Brad Va (Jan 3, 2014)

They look great Tommy. Especially love the style of the elm call.


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 4, 2014)

Big Brad Va said:


> They look great Tommy. Especially love the style of the elm call.


Thanks Brad I do that cut on calls at times it was the style I used a lot when I first started to turn. I have simplified most of them since no one really wanted the fancier cuts.


----------

